
What is the difference between Keto, Paleo and NSNG diets? - kirillzubovsky
https://nosnivelling.com/2017/12/difference-keto-paleo-nsng-diets/
======
albinofrenchy
This seems very much like an ad for the NSNG site. And as far as I can tell,
it's just keto with a dose of "don't feel bad if you have pie for xmas".

~~~
daveschappell
It wasn't meant to be an ad -- I wondered about the differences myself, and
figured other people may as well. But in reading about the alternatives, it
became a little bit more clear why NSNG has worked for me where other 'diets'
have been too difficult to stick with. Anyway -- definitely wasn't
intentional. I'll try to add more substance to future posts -- this one was
just a quicky, trying to share some of what has really worked for me.
Onward... PS just noticed your username -- we have a fawn frenchie named
stella :-)

~~~
DrScump

      Note that NSNG adherents use the term ‘way of eating’ rather than diet
    

This usage precedes NSNG by _decades_. We used WoE in preference to "diet" in
the 90s in keto forums like ASDLC.

